# Foundation series anounced...



## WaylanderToo (Apr 10, 2018)

Apple snags Isaac Asimov's Foundation sci-fi novel trilogy for a TV series


----------



## Rodders (Apr 11, 2018)

This could be an interesting series.

I remember reading the Asimov Trilogy back in school, but I don't remember that much about the story, just that I enjoyed it.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 11, 2018)

If the Foundation TV series proves successful, what are the odds of similar adaptations for his Robot and Empire books?

Another question regarding the proposed Foundation adaptation - will the writers keep faith with Asimov's tone of writing, or will it be updated for a more contemporary audience.

Hope it works out because the Foundation books remain a firm favourite for regular reading.


----------



## picklematrix (Jul 2, 2018)

Im reading second foundation right now. I hope this turns out well, there is plenty of potential.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 29, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> If the Foundation TV series proves successful, what are the odds of similar adaptations for his Robot and Empire books?
> 
> Another question regarding the proposed Foundation adaptation - will the writers keep faith with Asimov's tone of writing, or will it be updated for a more contemporary audience.
> 
> Hope it works out because the Foundation books remain a firm favourite for regular reading.



That would be cool.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jul 31, 2018)

Had not heard this.
HBO , with Jonathan Nolan and  Lisa Joy had this for a while, I had heard that HBO let their option lapse when Westworld became a hit. I think Foundation will have to be 'action-o-fied' but then Amazon did a bizarre thing in making Dick's Man in a High Castle .... that story is very modified for TV but still Dick-Weird ..... and there is a 3rd season!


----------



## Vince W (Oct 14, 2019)

Rumoured to start filming next month. Exciting and terrifying if true.
Apple TV+’s Ambitious Isaac Asimov Sci-Fi Series ‘Foundation’ Shoots November-June | HN Entertainment


----------



## Vince W (Oct 23, 2019)

It seems Apple is proceeding apace (   ) with Foundation.
Lee Pace, Jared Harris to Star in Apple’s Isaac Asimov Series ‘Foundation’


----------



## Vince W (Dec 4, 2019)

More casting news. Good to hear they're moving forward.
‘Foundation’: Apple Series Based On Isaac Asimov’s Sci-Fi Classic Rounds Out Cast


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2019)

Vince W said:


> More casting news. Good to hear they're moving forward.
> ‘Foundation’: Apple Series Based On Isaac Asimov’s Sci-Fi Classic Rounds Out Cast



So far , I like what im reading about this series.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm nervous myself. It's just too easy to get wrong.


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't think I've read these books in over 25 years. I probably won't revisit them ahead of the series so as not to bring too many preconceptions to the party...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 5, 2019)

"Books so flatulent you daren't squeeze them in public." - Dave Langford.


----------



## ctg (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel proud that a Finnish lady Laura Birn was chosen into the series.


----------



## Finch (Dec 5, 2019)

It has been a wile since I read  it . If  I  remember it correctly, it is mostly pople standing about  in rooms chatting . The story stretches over a long  period , with characters diapering and unrelated ones taking over . One of the best ides was a character  , I have forgotten his name  , has a nuclear  bomb  hidden in a  tooth.
I think it would be quite dull if it is like the original .


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 5, 2019)

I read the books as a teenager, never touched another one.
I felt the same about Heinlein, but read him a little bit longer.
Arthur C Clarke was the best of that trio.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 5, 2019)

PS. What I find so annoying is that the makers of these series seem to look at lists of what's best known regardless of quality. Asimov. Dull. Shanarra. Interminably dull. Where are the tv makers looking at _Perdido Street Station,_ or _The Light Ages?_


----------



## Vince W (Dec 5, 2019)

If they were going to do another Mieville I say aim at the kids with _Un Lun Dun_. Then try for something more grown up.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 5, 2019)

Great idea. Great novel.
It would be amazing!


----------



## sinister42 (Dec 5, 2019)

Stephen Palmer said:


> PS. What I find so annoying is that the makers of these series seem to look at lists of what's best known regardless of quality. Asimov. Dull. Shanarra. Interminably dull. Where are the tv makers looking at _Perdido Street Station,_ or _The Light Ages?_



Terry Gilliam needs to tackle Perdido Street Station.  Or Guillermo Del Toro.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Perfect solutions!


----------



## Al Jackson (Dec 18, 2019)

WaylanderToo said:


> Apple snags Isaac Asimov's Foundation sci-fi novel trilogy for a TV series


I noticed some more casting for Foundation.
Seems to be going into production.
Like Man in a High Castle, I expect a lot rejiggering , the Dick novel is almost all inner thoughts, Amazon took all the action , which is off stage in the book and put it on stage, pretty well I thought.
There is off-stage action in the Asimov trilogy , I expect to see that on stage , the adaptation will depend on the imagination of the screen writers.
Actually I am thinking that the show will incorporate the prequel about Hari Seldon that Asimov wrote.


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 19, 2019)

Good thing I purchased the paperback a couple weeks ago. I guess now's a good time to start it!


----------



## Ajid (Dec 19, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how they do this. I’ve always thought it would be difficult but with the trend towards series that have season long story arcs it might be time. Who knows after Warchmen having a lot of single character flashback episodes we might even get a Hyperion tv show soon.


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 19, 2019)

Ajid said:


> we might even get a Hyperion tv show soon.


I read somewhere Bradley Cooper was interested in leading the production.


----------

